# Australian Citizen, in Canada on open work permit for 2 years, how do I move to USA?



## Taraelf (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi, I'm an Australian citizen living in Canada with a 2 year open work permit, have yet to find a job and would like to know how easy it would be to move to America? It is very expensive here in Canada and I hadn't planned on thinking of moving to America at all when I applied for this WHP. But I'm thinking of it now, and I was wondering if there are any different rules that may apply to me because I'm an Aussie citizen but a Canadian resident? 

Thank you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As long as your passport says you are Australian rules for Australians apply.


----------



## Taraelf (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok. Thank you for clearing that up for me  I wasn't sure!


----------

